# UK Based 2008 Hymer Camp CL 622 for possible exchange



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have only tentative plans for visiting Australia and New Zealand but they are definitely on the books for 2012! 2011 has got a bit booked up!

Our motorhome is frequently parked up and could be available for use by "friends we have not met yet" with a view to building up Brownie points for 2012. 

The same could apply to the house and company car if we are away in the van. We are 35 miles from London, 15 min walk from the station.

My wife and I are 60 year old retired teacher and engineer respectively.

So any new friends looking for a UK trip in 2011 or 2012.

The Hymer is a 6 berth but that would be a snug fit. Its a Ford based diesel chassis that drives very well.


----------

